# Gaggia Classic service - help and tips



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi all,

I've received my second hand Gaggia Classic today. I picked it up for a really good price but it does need a little bit of work...

(I'm completely new to this so any help or guidance would be really appreciated)









From first impressions the machine seemed to be in good condition. I plugged it in and tested the pump and steam wand - both seem to be in working order.

------

Then I took the shower screen off...









Mmmm...Nice!

The portafilter was also in lovely condition:


----------



## AndyDClements (Aug 29, 2016)

Looks about the state of mine when received, I stripped it down to components and cleaned then re-assembled. Taking photos of the strip-down was helpful.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Those last too attachments show the portafilter and shower plate after 2 x 25 min soaks in Cafiza. The other side of the shower plate looks like this:









-----

If I'm honest I thought they might come up a little better than this. What do you use guys think? Should I look at replacing them? If so does anyone have one that they'd be happy to sell or a link to buy one new at a decent price?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd consider selling mine (brass), with an ims showrrscreen and naked portafilter handle....


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

@luke - taking apart the classic is quite straight forward - there is several video guides on line - first buy a new set of seals £7 and a new grouphead gasket (cafelat) silicon type and finally get some tartaric acid for the descale - its a very satisfying process and remarkably easy - but mark wires and take pics as you go

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Tartaric-Acid-99-100gm-Food-Grade-Ideal-for-Homebrew-Shipped-Same-Day-/131433582965?hash=item1e9a0d5175:g:niwAAOSwMtxXrDrb

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-7x-O-Ring-Repair-kit-Silicone-Boiler-Seal-Steam-Arm-Opv-steam-/322356705144?hash=item4b0df4f778:g:9zMAAOSwhcJWNng~

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Gaggia-Classic-Mini-Service-Kit-With-Cafelat-Silicone-Group-Seal-/152267773285?hash=item2373ddd565:g:yCgAAOSwmLlX9QMt


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@Missy I'm interested want to discuss it over PM (is that allowed?)


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'd rather discuss it on the open forum. I need to check what I paid etc. Hope the machine was a steal- I'm selling my classic, and am just up the road!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@jimbojohn55 Yes I'm finding it pretty straight forward so far but I have run into 2 issues that I could do with some help with.

1. The steam arm knob seems to be really stiff and rubs up against the metal shell. It works but it's damaging the plastic (see below)









and

2. The whole grouphead seems to be wonky (see below) I'm not sure if this will cause any issues but it doesn't play well with my OCD tendencies


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@Missy No problem just let me know. I don't mind saying I picked up the machine for £30 and it came with a Gaggia knockout drawer - think that's okay?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

luke said:


> @Missy No problem just let me know. I don't mind saying I picked up the machine for £30 and it came with a Gaggia knockout drawer - think that's okay?


That's a great deal! Though it does look like it's been dropped... Hard. From a great height! But if the thing works then it's a bargain, and will repay whatever you spend on it. They are a lovely little machine.


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

the portafilters been overtightened causing the boiler to be off centre and the steam knob to rub

or it looks like some of the grouphead bolts are missing should be 4 around the grouphead!

might have to remove the boiler and head then leaver the hole in stages to gently make the hole horizontal - or leaver the boiler (with the bolts in place) - tricky but achievable


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I thought so too, I know it needs work but that's half the fun









-----

@jimbojohn55 Ace I'll have a look at that. I noticed the missing group head bolt, I'll have to try and pick one up somewhere.

I was originally thinking about not taking the boiler apart and just giving the machine a good descale but after seeing the state of the shower plate I can imagine that it's going to need a good clean!


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

http://www.toolstation.com/shop/p29995

one of these - M5 - not sure of length

just watch the videos of the process of disassembly a couple of times






helped me alot


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

The boiler mounting bolts keep the boiler centered in the casing. The usual cause for the steam knob rubbing is because the steam valve was fixed down tightly before it was centered in the knob aperture /cutout. Providing the steam arm is not seized in the top of the boiler you can release the two holding

bolts and move it slightly sideways to centre it in the cutout.

Having said that from the condition of the machine / neglect I would say it will be seized in and need "persuading". A large flat ended screwdriver used as a lever works well.

I think you would be wise to fully dismantle the machine in order to clear any scale and debris before it gets into the small ports and passages.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks both

I think this is the bolt that I'm missing - http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Classic-Stainless-Body-to-Boiler-Hex-Screw-M5x10mm/m-3102.aspx


----------



## gaggiamanualservice.com (Dec 22, 2009)

if you start to struggle badly drop me a pm with your mobile and I can try to talk you through. good luck


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Thanks Mark, much appreciated. I'll post updates here and will be in touch if I get stuck.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Luke, id want £35 for naked portafilter, spare double basket, ims screen and brass dispersion plate.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@Missy Sure, if they're in good condition I'll take them!


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I'll get some pictures later this evening.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Hi @Missy did you manage to get these photos? If I'm honest I was only asking if they're in decent condition, I don't necessarily need to see photos


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

luke said:


> Hi @Missy did you manage to get these photos? If I'm honest I was only asking if they're in decent condition, I don't necessarily need to see photos


No I didn't. I'll get some shortly. I'll have to take them out and clean them!

The plate and portafilter and screen are in good nick. It will be a spare double basket which is discoloured, but I'm guessing you have one of those.

Have a look at my listing and see if there's anything else you want as I think postage will be the same.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

@luke


















The dispersion plate is grubby because I've wiped it not soaked it, but if you want it I can puly caff it, get it all wrapped up and out to you.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Perfect, I think they're the only things I'm after really. Should I send you my address by PM and we can also arrange payment?


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Yep. PayPal F&F please, I've PMed back with my payment details.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

Payment received! I'll post once I've finished mopping.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

So I could do with some advice...

Things were going pretty well, I've taken the machine apart done a full descale and put everything back together. I've replaced the gasket seal, and all of the O rings. I got a brass dispersion plate and IMS shower screen from @Missy - things were looking great.

I've tried to use the machine about 5-6 times now but I'm having real trouble with leaking around the portafilter. I've not got any videos of the shots I've tried to pull but theres so much water leaking out around the portafilter it's almost impossible to get a shot. The standard portafilter leaks a little less (but still too much), the bottomless portafilter is ridiculous - it's like Niagara falls, water shoots out in all directions...

So from doing my reading all the signs point to the gasket seal. But I have just replaced this, I got this one - http://www.theespressoshop.co.uk/en/Gaggia-Commercial-Filter-Holder-Gasket-72x56x85mm/m-2790.aspx (Which says it's suitable for the classic).

I've taken the machine apart once again, taking photos of the group head and gasket seal - can you guys see anything that looks wrong?









I think my next move is to buy a blue Cafelat seal - they seem to have a good reputation on here.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

I was surprised that some coffee had got in behind the seal with only about 6 uses - is that normal?


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

In the L / H photo you have coffee grounds stuck on the seal, you need a brush to remove this each time you use the machine.

In the R / H photo there is some black gunge stuck to the seal seat. Both of these these prevent a complete seal.

The seal appears to be tapered, the Gaggia one is usually square.

At what angle is the portafilter locking in eg 6 o'clock ?

Is the upper edge of the basket nicked or damaged ?


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah this was just after trying to pull a shot hence I hadn't given it a great clean.

Prior to the 6 shots i've tried to pull the grouphead was completely stripped and cleaned before I reapplied the new gasket. The portafilter was locking in around 5 o'clock - it would go slightly closer to 6 but at this point it felt like I was using too much force. I've used 2 different double baskets, neither seem to have any noticeable defects.

Do you think all this could be caused by the tapered gasket seal?


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

It looks to me as though you have the wrong seal, the link you put on says gaggia commercial machine. Where are you @luke


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeah sounds like that could be the culprit then.

I'm in Leeds (City Centre)


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

I have a few but posting at this time of year may take a while.


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

@GCGlasgow If you wouldn't mind posting me one that'd be really appreciated. Happy to pay the postage.

There's no urgent rush as I'll be travelling around over Christmas.


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

That seal has notches in it too? Definitely looks wrong


----------



## bluebeardmcf (Nov 28, 2016)

Are you certain you've put the seal in the right way up? Guess how I know that this can happen...


----------



## GCGlasgow (Jul 27, 2014)

@luke if you were local you could have came round for one but don't have the time just now to post, here's a link for them

https://www.coffeehit.co.uk/cafelat-e61-8-5mm-silicon-gasket.html


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

No worries, I'll get one ordered.

Cheers for the help all!


----------



## luke (Dec 7, 2016)

New Cafelat seal did the trick, so much easier to fit compared to the other one and I'm now leak free.

The steam knob issue I ran into; with the knob rubbing on the body of the machine (http://coffeeforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=23928&d=1481571563) turned out to be the fault of the actual steam arm. I got a replacement off eBay for £27 so that problem is now fixed too.


----------

